# Walborn Reservoir



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

Curious to know if anyone ever fishes out there and if so what do you have the most luck fishing? I live pretty close to there and havent had a chance to fish it yet. Let me know what you guys think, thanks!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I fish from shore where there are down trees. I've pulled some giant crappie out of that lake


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

thats good to know, you know if its anygood for bass?


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

To me most of the crappie and gills there seem stunted. I caught over 30 crappie there last time with the few keepers being borderline. It is a decent bass
lake though. I dont fish it much but have a buddy who bass fishes there religiously. I've seen some pics on his phone of 5 & 6 lbers caught there.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

A couple of years back Kim pulled a 6+lb bass out of the channel between the island and the ramp and a 3lb'er on the very next cast prefishing for a tourni. You think she could land one on the day of the tourni? NOT. We are gr8 prefishing champions but cant land dodo when it counts. Kinda like when it came to taking tests in school. TEST STRESS!!!
Man you never grow out of somethings. LOL
ya its a good lake for bass. We have seen some 20lb sacks come out of there. And they are still there getting bigger each year.
Good Luck
donm


----------



## s.w.a.t.t6935 (Aug 7, 2012)

I got a 7.5 lb large mouth out of their two years ago 
I have a pic of it on my profile 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I fish Walborn regularly. I would say it is a bass lake for sure. Some nice ones in fact. My largest was 19" (no weight sorry) but I have seen a 21" pulled out of there. Lots of catfish as well but nothing of size that I have seen. I agree about the stunted crappie. There are lots of them and gills but as t.stuller says not many keepers.

It is a nice quite lake with plenty of features. 9.9 hp limit. Well worth the visit.


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

awesome, i appreciate all of the feedback! We had plans to go last year and have heard people have pretty good luck out there, we never went because they were fixin the bridge and supposedly the "best spots" are past the bridge..dont know how much truth is in that tho..


----------



## kmolloh2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Always catch a lot of catfish, but if you just want to have a fun time fishing go to the bottom of the spillway with a can of corn and you can pull out carp every cast that put up a great fight... you just have to pull them up about 20ft up concrete wall to unhook them.


----------



## rlb74 (Feb 6, 2010)

Walborn is my favorite bass lake. I think the best spots are north of the bridge. But they were fixing it last year so I never went after May 1. It's not unusual to catch 3 lbers all day long. I have had plenty of days were my total weights would have went 30 lbs. Real dark water and steep ledges close to the banks. I like to throw big thumping spinnerbaits. Chartruse with a big gold blade. Big dark (black and blue)jigs and worms are great too. Wide wobble crankbaits with a bright body and black back also work well.


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

thats good to hear, i cant wait to get out there now!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I have fished DW for the last 20 yrs. Super bass lake.
Not Quite what it used to be ,but still good. Lots of nice 
structure,points ,and humps, no weeds.Last year when every
lake in Ohio was a foot or two low DW was at full pool. Plus,
no fishing pressure. I love it.


----------



## ernie (Feb 3, 2008)

Heard there was a lot of dead fish (gills mostly) around the shores at the res.Anyone hear anything as to why?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Where does 1 target catfish on walbourn?? Never fished there before but I love cat fishing after dark! Any help appreciated.


Thanks,
Justin


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Never fished there before but I love cat fishing after dark!


It's a Stark County park. They close the gates on the Price Rd parking lots at dark (or the times below). I'm not sure if you can fish there after dark.

You might be able to fish the causeways on German Church Rd and McCallum Rd. Just park on the side of the road.

Price St. parking lot closes at 9 p.m. (April - Sept.) and 7 p.m. (Oct. - March)


http://www.starkparks.com/park.asp?park=5&view=1


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well that sucks! Thanks for the heads up though 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry. McCallum turns into Stroup Rd north of German Church Rd.

If you want to night fish, keep going further east on Price Rd and try Deercreek Reservoir. It's the water supply for Alliance. 
I believe they close the road to the launch at dark too but you could fish the Price Rd. causeway after dark. A lot of eater channels in that lake.

By the way, I noticed this past weekend on my way to Berlin that they paved the gravel road back to the boat launch on Deercreek.


----------



## mattchaney (May 31, 2008)

Erie,

Shoot me a p.m. and i can give you some info. Have fished there for ten years or better. Definately pulled some 10+ pounders outta there


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

also one thing at deer creek yes they close at dark, ranger will drive in to close the gate, and now the causeway has no parking signs along the road, not sure if they watch that at nite , but u could park west of the guardrail there is a small pull off along the road on both sides...


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

when I was a kid ,we caught huge cats at deercreek they now close the gate I think at 11pm. for the park but there other places .around the lake. I don,t think deercreek gets much fishing pressure.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Walborn is a great crappie,catfish,bluegill,bass,walleye,perch,carp,osprey,eagle ..... lake. You will love it.


----------



## snicker172 (Feb 18, 2013)

They have a parking area on price road that stays open all night. and u can park on the road at either end of the Railing. Just not between the rails.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

I caught a nice carp out there one day.


----------



## pikekilla (Aug 28, 2012)

Are there walleyes in Walborn or deer creek??


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

pikekilla said:


> Are there walleyes in Walborn or deer creek??


 there were eyes in walborn at one time, guys get them once in awhile now. and if deer creek has any they came over the dam from walborn, but never heard of any caught at deer crk.they don,t stock them anymore the last i heard..


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

walborn has had dam trouble way back there should be eyes in deercreek, I have seen a big eye caught in the spillway of wal born.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I have never heard of, nor have I seen a Walleye caught or otherwise at Walborn. 

This is news to me. No where in any of the literature I have found/read, and none of the regulars that I have gotten to know at Walborn, have ever mentioned Walleye.

I do know that they are not stocked there so if there were any there they must have been placed there by a fisherman emptying his livewell. 

Perhaps they were stocked at one time but I have never heard of such, and they for certain are not now. The population has to be little to none at this point.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Walborn did have walleye stocked before, but with no success. I have never even heard of any being caught there. Deer creek used to be the Muskie hot spot back in the day. Some say they all got washed over into Berlin, but some claim there is still some monsters in there.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Ironically I attended a meeting of the Ohio Walleye Federation tonight in Ravenna and there was a gentleman from the ODNR talking about the stocking programs for inland walleye lakes. 

Turns out he says they stocked them in Walborn up until 2005 and he says there could very well be some in there still.

I would be one happy fisherman if I boated a Walleye out of Walborn!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> walborn has had dam trouble way back there should be eyes in deercreek, I have seen a big eye caught in the spillway of wal born.


a buddy of mine was fishing deer creek out of his boat and a lady on shore caught a walleye! I don't think there is a high concentration of walleye in there to target but you have a chance at on if you are throwing crankbaits!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I have been fishing Walborn for over 30 years. There ARE weedbeds and the bass fishing has gone from great to so so. Gills are small. Crappie and cats good. I fish from a Smokercraft with a golden retriever onboard.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

It's true. They haven't stocked walleyes for years in Walborn. If you get one it will be good size. I caught a 23"er a couple years ago on a plastic worm.


----------



## jima (Mar 3, 2013)

Does walbern charg for small club tournaments/


----------



## basseyes (Feb 4, 2013)

A few years ago that lake surprised me. The carp were messing up the shorelines playing. I went to the main channel and picked up nice Bass.The surprise is that I trolled Hot n Tots. Trolled with a small 35lb. trolling motor on an inflatable. Good luck this spring.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It would seem that shore fishing is allowed 24/7. Ice and boats are limited.

Walborn and Deer Creek Reservoirs:










See Link:

http://www.starkparks.com/park_regulations.asp?view=4


--Tim


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

A couple of years back they started to charge clubs for tournis at DW and I think it was around a 100 buck each time. Things do change so I dont know what this year will bring what with all the new bag limits and all on some of the other area lakes. I do know of at least two clubs that refused to pay to fish both DW and DC. They just didnt schedule any tournis on either lake for those seasons. The park rangers are cool guys. I have gotten permission to use my big motor to load my boat on the trailer every time I go out there to fun fish. I do stop and ask each time before I ever put in.
Good luck ya'll
donm


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

You don't know the lake at all.


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

Does anyone know where you can get a map of Walborn. The ODNR site has most lakes but not this one.


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

sparkman said:


> Does anyone know where you can get a map of Walborn. The ODNR site has most lakes but not this one.


http://www.starkparks.com/files/parks/Walborn_Reservoir_map_map5.jpg

I dont know if this map is detailed enough or what you were lookin for but there is a link to a map.


----------

